# Orange Bubble Bread



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

This is absolutely delish! It has become our Christmas morning treat. I make it in the bread machine set on "dough" only cycle then bake it in the oven, but you could just knead it and rise it like you would any bread:

1) Mix and warm:

1 c milk
1/4 c butter
1/4 c sugar
1/4 c water
1 t salt

2) Proof 2.5 t yeast in the above mixture.

3) Add 1 egg and 4 cups flour, start dough cycle or knead and let rise.

4) Combine 1/2c sugar with 2 T orange zest.

5) Turn dough out onto floured surface, knead a bit, let rest 10 minutes. Divide into 1" balls. Dip each ball in melted butter, then roll in the orange sugar. Place in greased 10" tube pan. Let rise until doubled. 

6) Bake 35 minutes at 350F. Cool in pan 5 minutes, then remove & cool on rack 15 minutes.

7) Combine 1/2 cup powdered sugar with 1T orange juice, and drizzle over bread. Serve warm. To die for.

I substitute 1 cup of white flour with WW flour, and also like to add flax seeds. I have also successfully used muffin tins for individual servings (cuts baking time and cost in half!) 

I have made a cinnamon version (works nicely) and tried to invent a more savoury garlic, herb and olive oil version, which was not so successful. 

Enjoy. Beware: It's addictive.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Thank you, Snoozy! I made it tonight & it is *delicious*! :dance:


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I'm so glad you enjoyed it! I must be 5 lbs fatter from being snowed in and trapped with Orange Bubble Bread...:baby04:


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I'm bumping this for anyone who needs a great recipe for tomorrow morning! Merry Christmas!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is almost the same recipe i use for my orange rolls. i think i use an egg and half orange juice half milk. something like that. they are also delicious.i was always asked to bring them to the church suppers. ~Georgia.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Ooh, this looks delicious! Thanks!


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Update: Oh my goodness! We made orange bubble bread this evening and it was fantastic! If you haven't tried this yet, go for it. This recipe goes in my "keep" file. Thanks to the original poster!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Bear with me......Orange Sugar? Orange colored sugar? sugar with Orange Zest?? Please elaborate.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's no 4. the sugar mixed with the grated zest. no pith.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay, you've given me the next on my list of "recipes I must try." This one sounds like it will work much better than my last one (a chocolate orange bread that was weirdly sweet and didn't call for any salt).


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I got a bunch of oranges before Christmas & have been looking for some good recipes. This one sounds delicious, I'm definitely going to try it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad people are enjoying this. One note - I would double the amount of orange zest sugar the recipe calls for.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

snoozy said:


> I'm glad people are enjoying this. One note - I would double the amount of orange zest sugar the recipe calls for.


I did that and doubled the glaze as well. Oh man, this stuff is good.

I think I'll make a full recipe next time, but freeze half of the dough because this made a lot and we didn't eat it all before it went stale as there are only two of us here. Do you think I should let it rise first and then freeze half?


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I don't know. I'm not much of a bread baker. But then, they sell half-done bread dough in the frozen section, don't they? Maybe make the recipe through the orange sugaring step and freeze it, ready for the second/final rise when it defrosts?


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I wanted to give this recipe a bump -- this is our Christmas morning traditional treat! Easy and amazingly yummy!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

The thread on bread machine breads reminded me to bump this again for Christmas plans...


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you I am going to give it a go soon!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

It's Christmas again! Let's do the bump! 

Now, don't say I never gave ya nuthin'. :kiss:


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Do any of you leave out or substitute for the egg?? VERY allergic to eggs here and it's difficult having to read labels on everything purchased.
I do have *egg replacer* made of potato starch I use in pancakes. Is that a possibility?


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

The egg is just for richness, I think. What do you use for adding richness to baked goods? Lecithin, maybe? I don't know. (I made it with two eggs this year, actually! I like an eggy bread...)


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Snoozy, rather than having to bump this recipe every year, why not post it in the "Online Recipe Book" section, under "Breads"?


----------

